# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Meningeoom

## mantelzorg

Hallo,

Ik zou graag in contact komen met mensen die net als ik een meningeoom hebben. Dit is een goedaardige tumor, uitgaande van het hersenvlies.

Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## anjasp

Ik ben in februari 2012 geopereerd aan een meningioom in mijn hersenvlies. Als je iets zou willen weten kan ik je misschien antwoord geven.

----------


## mantelzorg

Hallo Anja,
Dank je wel voor je reactie. Ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat. Per toeval is bij mij de meningeoom ontdekt. Na een heftige reactie op een bepaald medicijn tijdens opname in het ziekenhuis is besloten tot een CT scan van mijn hoofd. Het is gelukkig klein maar ik heb begrepen dat het op een plek zit waar ie snel groter zou kunnen worden. In januari krijg ik weer een CT scan. Ik ben bekend met heel veel diverse gezwellen en was niet blij om ook nog eens te horen te krijgen van het meningeoom ondanks dat het goedaardig is.
Hoe groot was ie bij jou, had jij klachten, wat was de reden van de operatie? 
Bij voorbaat dank.

----------


## anjasp

> Hallo Anja,
> Dank je wel voor je reactie. Ik hoop dat het goed met je gaat. Per toeval is bij mij de meningeoom ontdekt. Na een heftige reactie op een bepaald medicijn tijdens opname in het ziekenhuis is besloten tot een CT scan van mijn hoofd. Het is gelukkig klein maar ik heb begrepen dat het op een plek zit waar ie snel groter zou kunnen worden. In januari krijg ik weer een CT scan. Ik ben bekend met heel veel diverse gezwellen en was niet blij om ook nog eens te horen te krijgen van het meningeoom ondanks dat het goedaardig is.
> Hoe groot was ie bij jou, had jij klachten, wat was de reden van de operatie? 
> Bij voorbaat dank.


Bij mij was het een meningioom van 4,5 cm. De reden van de operatie was dat ik raar begon te praten en uitvalverschijnselen had.
Na mijn operatie kreeg ik een zware epilesieaanval waardoor ik eenzijdig verlamd was. Dit was wel even schrikken maar uiteindelijk is het allemaal goed gekomen. In plaats van 3 of 4 dagen in het ziekenhuis zijn het er 14 geworden. Ik moet nu gedurende 10 jaar onder controle blijven maar de kans is 5 % of minder dat ik het terug zal krijgen. Het is iedere keer weer spannend, op 13 november moet ik weer door de mri, gelukkig krijg ik dezelfde dat ook de uitslag. Moet jij ook een operatie ondergaan of is het afwachten ? Groetjes en sterkte in de komende tijd, Anja

----------


## mantelzorg

Hoi Anja,
je hebt dus een heftige periode achter de rug. Ik hoop voor je dat je 13 november een goede uitslag krijgt. Ik hoef geen operatie te ondergaan mits ik klachten zou gaan krijgen. In januari krijg ik weer een gecombineerde CT-scan, hoofd en lever. Omdat ik een ICD heb (inwendige defibrillator) mag ik niet meer in de MRI. De scan van hoofd en lever wordt gecombineerd omdat ik op deze manier minder straling krijg dan bij 2 aparte scans. Het is dan 2 jaar geleden dat ik de laatste controle van het meningeoom heb gehad. Een aantal maanden geleden ben ik nog wel bij de neuroloog geweest en heb haar gevraagd waaraan ik zou merken dat het meningeoom gegroeid zou zijn. Zij vertelde dat ik dan problemen met het zien zou krijgen. Ondanks dat het een goedaardige tumor is ben ik er niet blij mee. Het kan wel degelijk problemen veroorzaken. 
Nogmaals bedankt voor je reactie.
Groetjes,
Annemarie

----------

